# Mating ritual?



## insomneak (Jan 23, 2008)

We currently have our bettas housed with divider, its a blue divider with only 2 open slits at the bottom and can only catch glimpses of each other. Noticed bubbles at top of Heath's side, we looked it up and turns out to be bubble nest! They flare up as if trying to display themselves and it seems like Heath follows Bloo's movements even tho he can't see her. Guess what I'm asking is it normal for 2 newly housed bettas to already be displaying this behavior? Anyone know how long they will keep this up? How do you tell when betta reach maturity? We have no desire to let them mate as it said a female will lay 100 - 500 eggs!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

If they are unable to see each other, I doubt that the are doing the "Dance of Love". Some bettas can be prolific. I think that 500 eggs is a little far fetched. I have had as many as 150 babies at once but numbers around 75-100 are more realistic.


----------



## krissteenuh (Jan 26, 2008)

how do you know when they are ready to mate?


----------

